# What is going on with the prices of E-Scrap on Ebay?



## skyline27 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone know why the prices of escrap on ebay are so high? Is this a fools market or am I missing something. $60+ for a pound of gold fingers? $7+ for pentium pros? I think I would be wiser to sell my scrap on ebay and just buy bullion with the proceeds instead of refining it.


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 25, 2007)

skyline27 said:


> Does anyone know why the prices of escrap on ebay are so high? Is this a fools market or am I missing something. $60+ for a pound of gold fingers? $7+ for pentium pros? I think I would be wiser to sell my scrap on ebay and just buy bullion with the proceeds instead of refining it.



Yes :!: Yes :!: Yes :!:


----------



## macfixer01 (Oct 27, 2007)

skyline27 said:


> Does anyone know why the prices of escrap on ebay are so high? Is this a fools market or am I missing something. $60+ for a pound of gold fingers? $7+ for pentium pros? I think I would be wiser to sell my scrap on ebay and just buy bullion with the proceeds instead of refining it.




I wish I knew, it's pretty crazy. I've paid up to $7 apiece for Pentium Pros myself before seeing an estimate somewhere here of the returns. I recently saw a large lot of 52 sell for $649.00. Stupid! That's almost $12.50 apiece. Given the rise in gold value I'm probably not that bad off considering I paid between $3 and $6 for most of the ones I have. I would still probably do better to list them on Ebay than recover them though.

macfixer01


----------



## loco (Oct 28, 2007)

I was talking to a guy a few weeks ago off ebay that buys and sells antiques and does some refining of gold himself. And he was saying the same thing. that he's noticed some very large up and down swing in the prices of scraps off ebay. and said he just plays the game and does what returns the best wheather that is just buy and resell or if he should refine it himself. and the same goes with antiques as far as if he should buy and sell right away or maybe hold on to it for a little while.

maybe because of the indian holiday, which they are partially explaining the jump in gold spot, is what is going on. honestly I have no idea but in some cultures or religions especially on a large scale could be the reason. I guess we will see. but until then save your self some time and make a few extra bucks and just sell your scrap.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 28, 2007)

The value of the dollar is going through the floor. It is now worth less than the Euro and Canadian dollar. This brings the price of gold and other precious metals up, as well as other commodities. If it continues at the current rate the only value paper money will have is kindling or toilet paper. I would invest in as much precious metals as you can afford. :shock:


----------

